
Solution to Minesweeper Number Glitch is to do a system restore - rahuldottech
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/all/minesweeper-number-glitch/ff528c98-9afe-465e-81f1-31c67416b856
======
masonic
(July 2009)

